# Is anyone headed to BRISBANE?



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Are you heading to Brisbane this year? 

Lets discuss the pros and cons, so that we can plan for a safe journey in advance?


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Navendum,

I am in Melbourne but I have a friend in Brisbane. Let me know if I can get any information. 

Good luck. 

Rushi


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi RishiRiddhi,

Thanks for the wishes.

Just wanted to know which are the places mostly indian prefers to live in brisbane.

Thanks
navendum



RishiRiddhi said:


> Hey Navendum,
> 
> I am in Melbourne but I have a friend in Brisbane. Let me know if I can get any information.
> 
> ...


----------



## flippity (May 30, 2011)

navendum said:


> Hi RishiRiddhi,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes.
> 
> ...


Serious question - Why only the places most Indians prefer? I thought you were coming to Australia to live among Australians?


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi flippity,

We all love Australia and thats why we are coming to Australia to live among the Australians as an Australian.

But you know something, it's the basic instinct of modern human and there is nothing wrong in it, of being a bit choosy in life to get a good place to live, good food to eat, good society to settle down with good people and good surroundings. And thats why a good ecological system is required for the modern human being to survive, sustain and bring growth for the country and to the next generation ahead. I hope, I've cleared your confusion.

:ranger:
navendum




flippity said:


> Serious question - Why only the places most Indians prefer? I thought you were coming to Australia to live among Australians?


----------



## flippity (May 30, 2011)

navendum said:


> Hi flippity,
> 
> We all love Australia and thats why we are coming to Australia to live among the Australians as an Australian.
> 
> ...


Completely true, but you are assuming that the suburbs where most Indians live are the "good places". Sorry if I sounded rude, that was not my intention at all. I genuinely wanted to get an answer on why most people immigrating here want to live among their home communities. You might feel that living among Indians would make you feel more comfortable, but trust me Australia is so multicultural that you would have a better experience living among a bunch of people from different nationalities. 

For an example, my neighbourhood consists of Germans, Hungarians, Indians, Chinese, Filipinos, Italians and Russians. If you're worried about Indian shops and restaurants, be assured there are Indian stores all around and it wouldn't matter. And for the record, I'm an Indian myself so it was just a friendly advice. 

Good luck for your stay in Brisbane, it's a lovely place.


----------



## Andyweir (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi , I'm from Scotland and am coming to Brisbane in a few months , I've been looking at suburbs best I can from the Internet and to be honest I'm not looking to live next to loads of ex pat Brits as I have been told it can help bring on home sickness , sure it'll be nice to meet folk that have done the move themselves but moving to Australia means living the Aussie way not trying to hang on to what was left behind , good luck anyway


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats Good gj 



flippity said:


> Completely true, but you are assuming that the suburbs where most Indians live are the "good places". Sorry if I sounded rude, that was not my intention at all. I genuinely wanted to get an answer on why most people immigrating here want to live among their home communities. You might feel that living among Indians would make you feel more comfortable, but trust me Australia is so multicultural that you would have a better experience living among a bunch of people from different nationalities.
> 
> For an example, my neighbourhood consists of Germans, Hungarians, Indians, Chinese, Filipinos, Italians and Russians. If you're worried about Indian shops and restaurants, be assured there are Indian stores all around and it wouldn't matter. And for the record, I'm an Indian myself so it was just a friendly advice.
> 
> Good luck for your stay in Brisbane, it's a lovely place.


----------

